# Upgrades



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

So I plan on getting some new ram next week, and possibly a new motherboard too.  I am looking at 2 different sets of ram and 2 different motherboard and would like some help.

Option 1
2x2GB DDR2 800 Crucial Ballistix Tracers Reds - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148180
and a DFI LP DK X38-T2R - $185
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045

Option 2
2x2GB G.Skil DDR2 1000 - $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
and a DFI LP DK X48-T2RS - $225
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136047

Both come out to about the same price ($1 dollar difference) after shipping.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

I don't see option #2, but #1 looks like a winner to me.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Updated it so now there is an option 2, my lappy is acting up, I may restart it in a minute.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

Well, I believe some TPU members have had trouble with the DK x38. Those Reds are nice, but I still think my Firestix are better, and $20 cheaper. Too bad they are currently sold out where I purchase them. 

http://www.directron.com/fsx800d2ck2g.html


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

I'd go with option 2 personally. I love Ballistix Ram, but the Red Tracers seem like an overpriced gimmick to me.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Well, if anyone can suggest a good X38 board that is in the same price range as the DFI, I am open to suggestions too.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

To me option 1 is the winner in my eyes. I don't know whats the problems that have been happening with the x38 so I can't say if thats the better board to go with. I guess its just the matter of fact that I'm a Tracer whor3 and don't know where else to go! lol


----------



## freaksavior (May 31, 2008)

option 3

DFI LP DK X38-T2R - $185
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045

and

2x2GB G.Skil DDR2 1000 - $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

sorry, had to do it


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

I loved my Tracers too. But the Red heat spreaders don't make them worth more, really. I'm looking for a link for a Giga x38 board that I just sold. Nice board, actually wish I still had it. Oh, and the DFI thing. I love DFI, and currently own 2 DFI p35 boards. I just THOUGHT I heard other members having some memory issues with that particular DFI board.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> option 3
> 
> DFI LP DK X38-T2R - $185
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045
> ...



I guess I never really thought of that.  BTW for the 2 options I listed, the total with shipping comes to $322.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> option 3
> 
> DFI LP DK X38-T2R - $185
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045
> ...



Well, it needed to be done..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I loved my Tracers too. But the Red heat spreaders don't make them worth more, really. I'm looking for a link for a Giga x38 board that I just sold. Nice board, actually wish I still had it. Oh, and the DFI thing. I love DFI, and currently own 2 DFI p35 boards. I just THOUGHT I heard other members having some memory issues with that particular DFI board.



Paulieg there wouldn't be a person here that I wouldn't believe as much as you, TRT, and Nflesher with the amount of hardware they push threw the [FS] Section. I remember you going with the Buffalo's over the reds. I just wanted to see what you ment because of the fact I haven't been around for about a month and don't know if anyone has or not..


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

That X38 and the G.Skill do make a convincing argument at $280 w/ shipping.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Then Freak you made a wise choice in looking into option 3! I think it would make a fine home in your case!


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Paulieg there wouldn't be a person here that I wouldn't believe as much as you, TRT, and Nflesher with the amount of hardware they push threw the [FS] Section. I remember you going with the Buffalo's over the reds. I just wanted to see what you ment because of the fact I haven't been around for about a month and don't know if anyone has or not..



Basically, the Firestix have confirmed D9's, and have very helpful tech support staff (one of whom is a tpu member now). My Firestix 4GB 800's are currently running at  1012 5-4-4-9 on 2.15v. Basically same or better performance than the Reds for less cash.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Basically, the Firestix have confirmed D9's, and have very helpful tech support staff (one of whom is a tpu member now). My Firestix 4GB 800's are currently running at  1012 5-4-4-9 on 2.15v. Basically same or better performance than the Reds for less cash.



I like that! if my Tracers didn't work in my Max board I was thinking of those! You sold me a long time ago on them!


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

Hmmm... Plus there are 1200mhz sets of firestix out there as well.  About 65 bucks for the 1066 sort at directron.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

You do make a good argument for the Firestix since they are confirmed D9's, but I would like 2x2GB.  Me and my "requirements."


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

If you have a good board, you won't find any difference b/t 2x2 or 4x1. Actually, I've found in some cases 4x1 is more stable. Anyway, if I wasn't running Firestix I would be running Tracers or AxeRam. Three best series of DDR2 ever, in my mind.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hmmm... Plus there are 1200mhz sets of firestix out there as well.  About 65 bucks for the 1066 sort at directron.



I missed those 1066's. I may need to sell my 800's and give the 1066's a try.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

So the comments I've seen here and there about 4x1 not being as good for OCing as 2x1 or 2x2 are false?


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

4x1 is not as good as 2x1 for OC'ing, but I've had conflicting experience b/t 2x2 and 4x1. Many times it has more to do with the board itself. In case you're interested, here's a link to the Firestix 1066's.
Same price as the Ballistix 800's.

http://www.directron.com/fsx1066d2ck2g.html


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

I noticed those while checking to see if they had 2x2GB, and I currently am playing around with 2x1gb DDR2 800 Corsair XMS2's, have another 2 sticks I am tempted to throw in fiddle with.  I want 4GB at least since I am running Vista x64 and 2GB just doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

Though it's on the pricey side, I find this Mushkin memory very interesting with 1066mhz and only 2 volts! http://www.directron.com/996619.html


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2008)

Option 2

2x2GB G.Skill DDR2 1000  have been sweet i run mine at 1066 with 2gig of Transram without problems.


----------



## farlex85 (May 31, 2008)

Those g.skill's are a great deal. They seem to be powerchips, so they won't oc as far as their d9 brethren, but I see a lot of people getting them to 1100+ (or at least claiming to), and at $90 for 4 gigs, thats pretty nice. I vote that + dfi x38.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> Though it's on the pricey side, I find this Mushkin memory very interesting with 1066mhz and only 2 volts! http://www.directron.com/996619.html



Man, I had a terrible experience with a set of Mushkin Redlines a few months ago. I can also tell you for sure, Mushkin is NOT using D9 chips in those sticks.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Man, I had a terrible experience with a set of Mushkin Redlines a few months ago. I can also tell you for sure, Mushkin is NOT using D9 chips in those sticks.



Thats what made you go Buffalo! I remember that quite to well.. Where trying to find out what the hell the chips where! They didn't and wouldn't say!


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

So since everyone seems to think the X38 board is fine, I will go with that, which leaves a little play room for ram, max being those 2x2gb ballistix reds.

Obviously with slower load times and things similar to that, since I only use my rig for benching, surfing the web, chatting, and media stuff, would I be fine going with 2x1GB?


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

Yup, and what information I did receive, I just about had to sign an NDA to get the information. With Buffalo, the tech answered the phone and told me as soon as I asked. Now, he did say that there was no promise that they wouldn't change chips in the future, if D9 inventory dried up or became too expensive, but this was only like 3-4 months ago.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

One more set of sticks I forgot about....Super Talent. I sold Infrared a set of of these, which were about the same price as my firestix. See for yourself how these sticks performed:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58371


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

I will be placing the order on wednesday, so we have a bit to converse.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I will be placing the order on wednesday, so we have a bit to converse.



Always willing to help...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Always willing to help...



we might be able to find some buffalo ram by then!!!! lol


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how would I find out what chips a set of ram is running, and if it involves removing a heatsink, how would I reapply the heatsink?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2008)

Removing a heatsink is always a gamble. You void your warranty, and it is possible you'll pull the chips off trying to remove it. I generally try to avoid it. You can try to email the manufacturer, and ask what chips they use, but often they won't tell people. Use google, and see if anyone has confirmed the chips. I will tell you, that MOST higher end DDR2 800/1066 sticks are now using high binned Promos or Elpidia chips. This is not necessarily a bad thing, especially in Elpida's case. Some of their higher binned chips behave just like D9's. This was certainly the case with the Super Talents I sold to Infrared.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, I was kind of curious since I can get my DDR2 667 up to 850MHz, but with the Corsair's (DDR2 800) I am running now, I don't know if it is them or the motherboard that is causing problems with me booting up at over 490 FSB (anything over 470-475 it gets picky with the multiplier).


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just noticed something, both the DFI boards list DDR2 800 as the memory standard, would that be a problem with the G.Skill memory since it is DDR2 1000? 

Edit:  Checked the DFI site, the X48 supports DDR2 1066 but the X38 doesn't.  So does this mean the G.Skill would only run at 800MHz on the X38 board?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats the start of the ram... you can still use ram that is higher... If you look at the specs all so you will see that it can handle 1333 fsb.. Ram rating... So anything below that will boot just fine


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Cold Storm, I just noticed that and didn't want to buy a board that would have problems with ram.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2008)

No problems.. Just got to remember that the FSB for Mhz is ram timing also. The rating of how high and low you can go. The low will all ways be the standard.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, since were here, on my ASUS board there are options for DRAM static read control and Transaction booster, any idea what they mean and if I should disable or enable them, both are currently on Auto.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2008)

This thread can tell you better then I could... lol


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

So for all of those who care, I am getting the DFI LP DK X48, ram is taken care of thanks to fit and his Ballistix Tracers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2008)

You are trying to build my system! lol... I'm glad that you got some great ram and hope to see it kicking everyones butt!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

Only copying you in small doses.  Now if I could just figure out how to get these Corsair Dominators to boot at 1066MHz like they should.


----------

